# Being lazy?



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a wyandotte hen that has spent the last few days lying around in a dug out hole. She eats fine she drinks everything that I can tell. But I am worried something is wrong. She seems perfectly fine. I thought it may be heat related but my yard is covered by huge oak trees.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

She could be brood and wants to do it outside lol. Never heard of a chicken trying make a nest outside in the dirt. But yeah she is most likely broody if she aint wanting to move.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She's trying to stay cool.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Here she is in her preferred spot!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I heard her sneezing or coughing today so it is official she is sick. I now have her isolated and she has had a dose of Tylan. I also have given a liquid profilactic dose of fresh herbs to my other chickens.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Well I heard her sneezing or coughing today so it is official she is sick. I now have her isolated and she has had a dose of Tylan. I also have given a liquid profilactic dose of fresh herbs to my other chickens.


I had a chicken that was neezing and coughing so I separated her and put oil of oregano in her water with in a week she was back to her norm u can get it at health food stores I also now added to my flock water every time I do a water change as well I use apple cider vinegar it's helps as well and it doesn't flavour the eggs.


----------

